

Recommendations for Javascript payment gateways - unclebobt850

I'm a non-US based startup and am looking for a payment gateway. Surely there are AJAX based payment gateways (as opposed to PayPal like which do redirects) that don't suck, and allow non-US merchants... but my googlefu is weak. Any recommendations?
======
forestbond
Braintree is great:

    
    
      http://www.braintreepayments.com/
    

We use them at RapidRollout. They seem to be used by a lot of tech startups.

Braintree offers "transparent" redirects for maximum security. This redirects
your users to their site in such a way that they do not ever see Braintree
pages like they do with PayPal. The redirect just offers a way to transfer
payment data to Braintree servers without going through your servers.

They also expose a RESTful API that you can make calls to from your servers
(usually via their open-source client libraries).

    
    
      http://www.braintreepayments.com/gateway/api
    

Anyway, looks like you might be able to use AJAX to access the transparent
redirect API. See here:

    
    
      http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1776338/signup-form-using-braintree-transparent-redirect
    

But I got that from a quick search only.

~~~
forestbond
Sorry, new around here. Clickable links:

<http://www.braintreepayments.com/>
<http://www.braintreepayments.com/gateway/api>
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1776338/signup-form-
using...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1776338/signup-form-using-
braintree-transparent-redirect)

At least I hope those end up clickable. ;)

------
unclebobt850
If there are any US-only ones, let me know too

